# Help With Final tuning in MA



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am looking for someone willing to trade a saturday/sunday afternoon for a case

Here is what i am looking for; someone who has some sort of tuning software (RTA....) and experience using it  to help me to do a final tuning to my setup.

Here is the list of what i have. 
Front Doors- Focal 165VR woofers
Front A-Pillar (not molded in)- Focal TNB tweeters
Rear Doors- Pioneer 6.5" D-seris coax. will be run off of the head unit. I may remove them all together
2 12" DIYMA mounted inverted
Infinity Kappa One 
infinity Kappa four

Factory head unit
Audio Control LC6i
Audio Control EQX series 2

I will be actively running the Focals so the X-over point will be set around 1750Hz

Anybody willing to help/train a guy 

I am locatd on the North Shore in MA, send me a PM and i can give you location and my number so we can finalize the details.


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone? I'm willing to travel


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I probably would be no help, but would love to audition when you are done. I do have $100 RTA setup if you want to borrow and mess around with it.


----------

